# Zocken im LAN mit VNC o.ä. möglich?



## Ready (24. März 2011)

*Zocken im LAN mit VNC o.ä. möglich?*

Moin moin .. da die Tage hier so schönes Wetter war und ich im moment nichts anderes zu Tun habe hier im Bürö hab ich mich gefragt ob es möglich ist  per VNC oder Teamviewer oder ähnlichem durchs LAN zu zocken.
Sprich, auf meinem dicken Desktop läuft das Spiel und wird von meinem kleinen Notebook bedient während ich draussen schön in der Sonne sitze. 
Onlive und Konsorten machen es vor .. und das auch noch über WAN. 

Müsste doch theoretisch relativ einfach funktionieren. Es müsste nur ein Tool sein was den Videostream auch komprimiert sendet sonst reicht wohl das beste LAN nicht um die Daten durchzuschaufeln.

Hat das jemand schon mal ausprobiert? Denn für gelegentliches spielen auf einem Laptop will ich nicht extra ein Gamer Teil kaufen ... dafür hab ich halt den Desktop.


----------



## -Phoenix- (24. März 2011)

*AW: Zocken im LAN mit VNC o.ä. möglich?*

Moin
Hier StreamMyGame

lg.


----------



## OctoCore (24. März 2011)

*AW: Zocken im LAN mit VNC o.ä. möglich?*

Nee, das klappt nicht. Keine Grafikkarte. Bei VNC wird eine Emulation eingesetzt, und die läuft auf dem Wirtsrechner.
Und sogar wenn der VNC-Teil auf dem Host in der Lage wäre, praktisch 25x in der Sekunde einen "Screenshot" eines laufenden DX-Sowieso-Games zu machen, dein System würde tierisch in die Knie gehen. Fraps macht sowas ja, um Game-Videos aufzuzeichnen und dann geht die Leistung gut runter. Und das speichert direkt auf Platte und muss es nicht lahmarschig übers Netz schicken.


----------



## Ready (25. März 2011)

*AW: Zocken im LAN mit VNC o.ä. möglich?*



-Phoenix- schrieb:


> Moin
> Hier StreamMyGame
> 
> lg.


 
Hmm das scheint ja genau das zu sein was ich suche  ... bin allerdings wieder m Büro aber heute Abend wird das mal getestet


----------



## mauorrizze (28. März 2011)

*AW: Zocken im LAN mit VNC o.ä. möglich?*

Ich benutze VNC um meinen (Linux-)HTPC fernzusteuern, wenn ich nicht extra den Fernseher einschalten will. Je nach verwendeter Version klappt das auch ganz gut, aber ich habe immer recht hohe Verzögerungen, die es mir schwer machen mir das zum Spielen vorzustellen, gerade weil VNC auch darauf optimiert ist, nur Änderungen zu übertragen um so die Latenzen niedrig zu halten. Beim Zocken dürfte sich aber der Bildschirminhalt recht häufig komplett ändern und über WLAN kommen dann nochmal Verzögerungen dazu. Dann eher über ein langes Kabel das Videosignal aus der Grafikkarte direkt an den Laptop übertragen und per guuuter Funkmaus/-tastatur zocken 

Falls du aber doch Erfolg mit der Software hast würde ich mich über einen positiven Bericht sehr freuen!


----------

